# rectifier on electric start standard?



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I think those electric start 2 strokes did not have charging capability across all electric start models. Should be easy enough to find out. 

A rectifier converts alternating current (ac current, _alternator_) to direct current. The regulator prevents the battery from getting blasted with the high output voltage.


----------



## noahvale (May 24, 2016)

Check voltage at the battery with the engine running. Should be 13-14 volts dc if it is charging.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

With electric start, it is safe to assume you have a rectifier/regulator installed. The rectifier/regulator is on the stbd side of the motor and is typically black with fins. Here's a diagram. Just look to see if you have one.
http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Yamaha/Outboard/2006 and Later/25ELH/ELECTRICAL 2/parts.html


----------

